# what kind of contagious diseases do pigeons have?



## parvez14 (Jan 16, 2002)

I found a pigeon that was slightly struck by a car and took it into my home to nurse it back to health. It's been in my garage for about a week now. Is it safe to keep it there for both the bird and my family? Are there any diseases that we could catch from it? I found this pigeon in Chicago. Also, any suggestions on who to call to have this pigeon taken away? Thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear Parvez,

First, thank you very much for helping this pigeon. Secondly, there are diseases that you could contract from the bird BUT the likelyhood is quite small. If you are being careful about washing your hands after handling the bird and it's food and water bowls as well as disposing of the bird "waste", you have little to fear. 

Could you tell us a little more about the bird .. what happened .. what the injuries are and so forth.

If you need to get help with the bird, contact any local wildlife rehabilitator or humane organization for either direct help or a referral. If this does not work for you, then post here again or send me an e-mail and I will find someone for you.

Thank you again for helping this bird! We would love to know the whole story.

Terry Whatley
[email protected]


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

God Bless you for helping a pigeon!

We live very closely with two rescued feral pigeons in our home. We have never hesitated to cuddle with them and kiss them. We have always been more concerned with them catching something from us or from the reptiles we keep.

Neither Ray or I have ever gotten sick from handling pigeons.

Terry's advice is right on. It is smart to wash your hands after handling any animal. And though it is possible that a couple of pigeon diseases could infect a human being, it is not something I would worry about. Just do as Terry says and clean up after them. Our pigeons are the cleanest birds we have, and we have many birds.

Best wishes,

Judy


----------

